# Is it possible to mend a broken leg?



## Aliena (Dec 18, 2009)

I work at the SPCA in New Zealand and fostered a young rabbit recently until she was old enough to be desexed and put up for adoption. I had her for a couple of months and she was a really awesome bunny. She was adopted out but I have just received a text from one of my friends at work saying that her owner had brought her back as she had broken her leg. I don't know how she broke it and which leg is broken and I can't get in touch with my friend. She told me that it can't be fixed and the rabbit is going to be euthanised tomorrow (so that I can say goodbye first).

I've done a bit of googling and see that some people have had rabbits with broken legs that have been splinted or put in a cast and have come right. Not always healing perfectly but enabling the rabbit to move around ok. Does anyone on here have any experience with broken legged rabbits? I would really like to be able to save her but I know the SPCA will be reluctant to do much and their experience with rabbits is limited. 

Thanks.


----------



## ra7751 (Dec 18, 2009)

You can certainly splint a broken leg unless it is a total shattter. I havesplinted many opne fractures.The complexity depends on where the break is.....which bone and exactly where. The closer to a joint, the more difficult the splint. I have splinted many legs since we see that often in wildlife rescue.

You do not want to "hard cast" on a rabbit. It is usually easier to use thin plastic and "vet wrap"....which isa non-adhesive self sticking tape. If it's a back leg, but the piece of plastic so it will support the leg in as natural of a position as possible. Cushion the plastic so it doesn't irritate or cut the skin and wrap it in vet wrap....snug but not tight enough to cut off circulation. Monitor the toes and feet to make sure they don't get cold....a sign of a circulation isses. Front legs are easier to splint that back one. And of course, narcotics should be used since splinting is painful.....Buprenorphine or Tramadol should be used.

Randy


----------



## hln917 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hopefully Randy's answer can help save this bun. When we adopted Baci, the previous owner had apparently dumped him off at their doorstep with a broken hind leg. The vet had told us it was permanently damaged. The first time we let him out, he was hopping on only 3 legs. A couple months later he was already running up and down the stairs and chasing us. You can barely tell now his leg was ever broken that even the vet where we got him from was surprised. A little therapy (free range of the house) helped alot. Good luck!


----------



## Runestonez (Dec 18, 2009)

Our vet has had great success using metal plates to mend broken legs in rabbits...

He had to find the worlds samllest plate and screws but the bunn is 100% and a hopping monster...he was very proud that it worked out the way it did.

Danielle


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 18, 2009)

It can absolutely be mended, depending on how bad the break is of course. In an extreme situation, the leg may have to be amputated. However, 3-legged bunnies do fine; we adopted one out at our Humane Society a few months ago, and I know a member here has a 3-legged bunny as well. If you want to save this guy, it sounds like he'll have to be taken by a caring individual willing to pay for his medical care or a rescue organization willing to do the same.


----------



## Aliena (Dec 18, 2009)

Have spoken to one of the vet nurses and the vet will be here soon. Sounds like they will just put her down. The vet nurse said they couldn't treat her here and if I took her somewhere else it would cost me thousands of dollars. Will talk to the vet when he gets here about splinting it but I doubt he will do it. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 18, 2009)

It just really sounds to me like she is in the wrong place right now for a broken leg. 

it could be helped else where but whether or not the owner can find another vet is questionable 
I ray:for this bun to get a 2nd opinion


----------



## Aliena (Dec 18, 2009)

The vet xrayed her for me. The break was in the hock, apparantly it looked like it would have been caused by being compressed as one of the bones in the side of the hock had shot out to the side and then the other bone attaching to the hock was also badly damaged. This is all my non-vet speak sorry so may not make a lot of sense. He said it couldn't be mended and he hadn't heard of any rabbits in NZ having amputated limbs so wasn't willing to go down that road. It wouldn't be possible for me to have afforded treatment at another clinic unfortunately and given that she technically is the property of the SPCA I doubt that I would have been allowed to. I'm pretty gutted, I only fostered her for a couple of months but she was one of my favourite fosters. If I didn't already have rabbits with expensive health conditions I might have been able to save her but unfortunately I'm just not able to.


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry. Sometimes we want to help but just can't. When we can't help out, it's sad when the not for profits around us can't help either. It's too bad the SPCA couldn't afford the amputation either. I wish that places like that had all the funds or donated vet care that they need. If there's still a chance, IMOM can sometimes help www.imom.org .


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 19, 2009)

Is she still with youor did she go to the bridge On the 18th. ?
I'm really sorry that youare in this siutation 
I can identify with it


----------

